# Surface planing with a router?



## yocalif (Nov 11, 2010)

It will be a few months before I can buy a surface planer, therefore I am thinking I will get setup for "surface planing with a router" as discussed in "woodnthings" thread, using my NEW Bosch 1617 2.25hp router with either a tray or planing bit like the ones Magnate sells i.e.:

Tray type or Surface cutting 

Some questions:
Which type of bit should I use, I have read the tray bit is better because it enters the wood softer thus less stress?

What would be the maximum 1/2" shaft bit should I use to not bog down the 2.25hp, but still get maximum cut width? For both hard and soft woods?

If you have another thought on which bits and where to buy them for surface planing with a router please share that too.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

yocalif said:


> It will be a few months before I can buy a surface planer, therefore I am thinking I will get setup for "surface planing with a router" as discussed in "woodnthings" thread, using my NEW Bosch 1617 2.25hp router with either a tray or planing bit like the ones Magnate sells i.e.:
> 
> Tray type or Surface cutting
> 
> ...


I use a dado cleanout bit, 1-3/4" CD, I picked off eBay for about $15. I use a 2-1/4 HP Freud, I think a 2" diameter is about all I'd want to use in there. You can use about any bit with a flat bottom. A drawer lock bit like this:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-pc-1-2-SH-New-Bits-Drawer-Lock-Joint-Router-Bit-/140642250069?pt=Routers_Bits&hash=item20beee6d55
would work fine. 
I had some gift certificates so I went with a Woodhaven planning sled like this one, not quite as large though:
Amazon.com: Woodhaven 3004 51" Planing Sled: Home Improvement
I like the planning sled over a planner as I'm not limited as much in size. With my small setup I can plane 30+ inches wide. That, and with my small shop, the rig hangs on the wall when I'm not using it.:thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

I must be missing something here, correct me if I am wrong, but that looks like joining to me using a straight router bit.:blink:


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

jimmomech8 said:


> I must be missing something here, correct me if I am wrong, but that looks like joining to me using a straight router bit.:blink:


I do jointing on the router table with a straight bit. Planning with a large flat bottom bit in a router sled.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks jschaben, for the idea of using a drawer lock joint bit. A while ago, I bought a bunch of bits from a guy, and one is a drawer lock joint bit, that I haven't used yet.


----------

